# Cheap and dirty way to feed 2 pieces of equipment from the same transformer



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

I have 2 pieces of 220v, 3 phase equipment

I can cover both feeds with a 30kva 600-240v transformer

I will have a fused disconnect feeding the primary, and was thinking of the best way to do the secondary.

I was thinking a secondary feed to a junction box located above the two pieces, terminals inside, splitting off to the two pieces. 

the equipment have their own fused disconnect switches.


What do you think?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It would better serve your customer to install a secondary panelboard with a couple of breakers and space for additional loads.
This would allow the customer to scale up to a 45kva if needed.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Splitter box, aka pad mounted splitter.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Breakfasteatre said:


> I have 2 pieces of 220v, 3 phase equipment
> 
> I can cover both feeds with a 30kva 600-240v transformer
> 
> ...


I think you should have disconnect on secondary unless equipment is within 10’ 
I might be wrong check code NEC 450 or 220, 230


----------

